# Is RCI down again?



## jancpa (Jul 19, 2007)

I am having problems logging in today?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, it seems to be down.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 19, 2007)

I was on the Points site early this morning and just logged on again and did a search. Must have been a temporary thing unless it's the Weeks side only.

Sheila


----------



## Dave M (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, RCI is back up now.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, RCI is back up now. It was down for over an hour.


----------

